# [SOLVED] blinking orange power light toshiba



## GailAnne

My 2-yr old toshiba portege notebook worked fine yesterday. Today, I turned it on and nothing happened. Only blinking orange light with either battery or AC. It blinks 7 times then pauses for one more blink than rests for a second or two. I just arrived in thailand but am using the same voltage here as I did last year in Tland. (Plus, I get the same reaction from battery only.)
Cannot call Toshiba tech support and not sure how to find a good tech in Chiang Mai (2nd largest city to BKK). I am pretty computer savvy but am clueless what to do. Have googled info to see suggestions in laptoprepare101.com but no fix yet. Please HELP.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: blinking orange power light toshiba*

Try a reset... remove battery and from AC. Press and hold power ON button for 30secs at least. Put back battery back and plug into AC then Power ON as normal.

If that does not help, try it with AC only (remove the battery) or the other way around.


----------



## GailAnne

*Re: blinking orange power light toshiba*

I have just bought a small phillips head and will try your suggestion - thanks. I have taken a photo of a part in the bottom of laptop that had a little strip of metal fall off and am concerned that could be the problem. I have the strip and one tiny spring that was attached at one end. I do not have my manual here with me in Thailand and have not yet been able to ID this part. Thanks for any help!


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: blinking orange power light toshiba*

Please post model of laptop...


----------



## GailAnne

*Re: blinking orange power light toshiba*

I reset the battery and it's fine now - can't believe how easy that was - thanks for your support. The part I was concerned about I realize now was only for docking station that I never use.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Re: blinking orange power light toshiba*

Oh that's good to know... so you just removed the battery and put it back again? 

About the image you uploaded... yes, I believe that is for the docking station.

Kindly mark this thread as solved if you have found a solution.


----------



## GailAnne

*Re: blinking orange power light toshiba*

Yep - problem solved. Thanks again!


----------



## kwutchak

OMG! This fixed my problem too!

I was all set for a frustrating "get the laptop professionally fixed experience". Instead I hold in the power button for 30 seconds!!

Thanks so much!

ray:


----------



## kwutchak

Something else to try: strip any extra peripherals off your laptop.

I once again had the flashing orange light problem after leaving my laptop without power for a week. The advice above didn't work, but another website* suggested removing peripherals. I had an SD card installed, removed it, and the machine powered up normally.

* http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=10316


----------

